

Microsoft “scroogled” ad attacks Google Play data sharing with developers - NateLipscomb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/09/microsofts-latest-scroogle-ads-attack-sharing-of-information-that-google-developers-need-to-process-transactions/

======
photorized
It's interesting that all the #scroogled retweets at the moment appear to be
fueled by the $500 Visa gift card offer from Bing. Not exactly viral.

